# linkbereiche in einer grafik



## matthoz (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo mal wieder,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich bestimmten Bereichen in einer Grafik. angenommen ich habe eine Grafik, die 800x600 Pixel groß ist und es kommen bestimmte Gegenstände vor die angeklickt werden können sollen, wie lässt sich dies realisieren?

Ich habe dann direkt noch eine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich eine weitere Grafik, quasi eine Spielfigur über die 800x600Pixel große Grafik abbilden. Man könnte die große Grafik ja als Hintergrundgrafik einer Zelle abbilden, wie jedoch gebe ich die Position an, an welcher die Figur dargestellt werden soll?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Matthoz


----------



## Maik (16. Juni 2006)

In einer verweis-sensitiven Grafik (Image Map) lassen sich Bildausschnitte als verweis-sensitive Flächen (Links) definieren.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: CSS bietet die Positionierung von Elementen, die sich auf die "Spielfigur"-Grafik anwenden liesse.


----------

